# Fiberglass supply in Atlanta/North GA?



## eavega (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi

I recently acquired a little 15' Chapparal Bowrider boat (circa 1972).  The motor runs great, and the outer hull is solid as a rock.  The deck and transom, however, are shot.  I was going to try my hand at doing a stringer/transom/floor replacement.  I've read up on the subject, and it seems that for all three components, fiberglass/poly on plywood is the way to go.  I've searched high and low for a resin and fiberglass supplier in this area, and about the only thing I keep coming up with is West Marine, and they are on the pricey side.  I have seen a good online source for this stuff (US Composites), but the shipping is a deal-breaker unless you have a huge order.  Does anyone know of a good supplier of Polyester Resin, fiberglass cloth and tape, and other such supplies that would be driving distance? 

Thanks in advance

Eric


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 10, 2009)

Aircraft Spruce is in Peachtree City and they have a good supply, but limited selection.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/


Fiberglass Coatings is reasonable, has a good selection of fabrics.  Great over the phone or e-mail service if you need it.
http://www.fgci.com/

These folks are the cheapest on-line source, but service is quirky;
http://www.defender.com/

You can get polyester resin at most auto supply places, Auto Zone and so on, or at a paint and body specialty shop.

For the work you are going to do, I'd spend the few extra bucks and get epoxy resin.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 10, 2009)

McMaster-Carr has it.
www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Worley (Jun 10, 2009)

*Supply*

Home Depot in Flowery Branch, Slack Auto Parts / Paint division in Gainesville, behind Hardy Chevrolet has it too...I just bought supplies from both places this week


----------

